# Best Shift Knob, what one do you like better?



## Sirric (Jan 9, 2012)

What one of these shift knobs do you guys like best? Or do you think they are both too ricey :sly: 









Indy-Cator shiftknob, Type 2 

-OR- 









OSIR 

The Indy Cator has a sensor in it that display what gear you are in. RGB leds so that you can match your interior color. The OSIR one has a RGB led ring that you can also color match. I dig both, but give me your suggestion. 

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=OSIR-ORV3-KS&Category_Code=TTM1IA 

http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/product_detail.php?default_product=1982


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Option 3. Stock????


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Sirric said:


> What one of these shift knobs do you guys like best? Or do you think they are both too ricey :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OR this : 









http://stores.ebay.com/Auto-Aesthetics


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Or you could go custom for the cost of $12-15, the 6 spd pattern from your stock knob, and about a half hour:beer: 










Indestructable and they come in a few colors.


----------



## Sirric (Jan 9, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


>


 I dig that. I'm not a huge fan of the stock boot either, I would prefer a cloth one. The black looks nice though, i have the grey/silver interior so im looking for something with those accents. What knob is that?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I really like the OSIR in black. Seems like everything I would want from their site isn't even available...:screwy:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

@warranty225cpe : No ashtray! (Project?  ) 

@Sirric : you might want to check this thread out http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5364564-Shift-Knob-Thread-Pitch


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

This is where i bought my i OSIR knob. They got it to me really fast and it was cheaper than other places online i saw. :thumbup: 

http://www.zmaxautosport.com/


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sirric said:


> I dig that. I'm not a huge fan of the stock boot either, I would prefer a cloth one. The black looks nice though, i have the grey/silver interior so im looking for something with those accents. What knob is that?


 It's a phenolic resin billiard ball. Super durable. The guy at the billiard place said they've thrown these things straight into the concrete ground and they don't brake. They keep their glossy shine really well too. Tap and die, shave one number off deep enough for your stock 6spd pattern, done. 
And the shift boot is a suede unit from gator boost. 



Forty-six and 2 said:


> I really like the OSIR in black. Seems like everything I would want from their site isn't even available...:screwy:


 Yeah, screw Osir. I've had nothing but problems with them. Even talked to the owner of the company "Riso Woo"..., total dick 



ModsTTand said:


> @warranty225cpe : No ashtray! (Project?  )


 Yeah, that's where my AEM Tru boost is going:thumbup:


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

i'm getting this one


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, screw Osir. I've had nothing but problems with them. Even talked to the owner of the company "Riso Woo"..., total dick


 
I saw your post about the smoked corners in another thread, so I have been trying to stay away from any of their stuff now. I do like that knob though.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I saw your post about the smoked corners in another thread, so I have been trying to stay away from any of their stuff now. I do like that knob though.


 Thanks. Yeah, nothing like a business that is in a niche market that doesn't give a fat rats ass about their customers.:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I had the OSIR knob and sold it- back to stock.

The OSIR knob slips if your hands are a little too moist or too dry or if you don't grab it just right. Screw that.


----------



## Sirric (Jan 9, 2012)

nilreb said:


> i'm getting this one


 I like how it looks. I think that the hard chrome/glass top edge may be a little too uncomfortable in my palm. I really dig the boot though, I wonder how that would look on the TT. I don't know about everyone else's stock knob, but mine feel too plasticly and cheap. The shaft cover that goes into the boot really annoys me, it flexes way to much for my tastes. 

Anyone have the Indy-Cator shift knob, Type 2? I wonder how cheep that feels. Cant be too solid due to all the electronics in it. 

I do get sweaty hands, but i feel that any fabric/leather knob wont last nearly as a long as a metal or wood. I would be very interested in seeing how wood grain knob looks in a silver interior tt. Anyone got pics?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sirric said:


> I like how it looks. I think that the hard chrome/glass top edge may be a little too uncomfortable in my palm. I really dig the boot though, I wonder how that would look on the TT. I don't know about everyone else's stock knob, but mine feel too plasticly and cheap. The shaft cover that goes into the boot really annoys me, it flexes way to much for my tastes.
> 
> Anyone have the Indy-Cator shift knob, Type 2? I wonder how cheep that feels. Cant be too solid due to all the electronics in it.
> 
> I do get sweaty hands, but i feel that any fabric/leather knob wont last nearly as a long as a metal or wood. I would be very interested in seeing how wood grain knob looks in a silver interior tt. Anyone got pics?


 Phenolic resin FTW


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forge Big Knob 








But what I really want to try is this bad boy


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Forge Big Knob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Second setup is sexy as hell


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

how about this kit for best price for buck: 

http://www.metal-designer.de/phpartikel.php?artid=36


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Semi!Pro said:


> Second setup is sexy as hell


 Agreed. I'm just afraid that the r8 knob will have a different thread pitch or diameter. I just never found one to try it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Agreed. I'm just afraid that the r8 knob will have a different thread pitch or diameter. I just never found one to try it.


 Pretty sure it's the same.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Pretty sure it's the same.


 I wish there was a way to verify it. I guess I could ask in the r8 technical forum and see if I get a response. If hate to shell out for one and have to drill and tap it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I wish there was a way to verify it. I guess I could ask in the r8 technical forum and see if I get a response. If hate to shell out for one and have to drill and tap it.


 If it doesn't fit, drill it out and add an insert:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> If it doesn't fit, drill it out and add an insert:thumbup:


 True but at that point I'll just tap it. It's not much more work. I would need to find one first


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: for the Forge Big Knob I:heart: it. But in the summer that damn knob can get HOT as fuc & for the winter I just through a crown royal bag over it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have the black or silver one?


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

ModsTTand said:


> how about this kit for best price for buck:
> 
> http://www.metal-designer.de/phpartikel.php?artid=36


 that thing def gets hot as hades in the summer


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

Sirric said:


> What one of these shift knobs do you guys like best? Or do you think they are both too ricey :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 got one from South bend clutch they have a custom knob program..... they were helping me out so I left their name on it but on the bottom put TT 



















you can have anything on it you want and the shift pattern


----------

